# HOW TO CONVERT .AVI TO DVD (Audio_ts & video_ts)



## Brettwestern (Oct 9, 2006)

I have rencelty downloaded som .avi files around 700mb and want to convert them to dvd so i can watch them on my dvd player.  Anybody know of any software that will allow me to do this ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2006)

Roxio's Toast does this.  As long as QuickTime can play it, Toast can put it on a DVD.


----------



## will190 (Oct 9, 2006)

i have a similar problem, although i have two large avi files in the region of 700mb and i want to merge them then burn them to a dvd-r disc with 4.7 gb data capacity.

I've tried split fuse to merge, but the sound becomes distorted. Also tried compressing them using divx converter but when thats done and i put the compressed files back into idvd it's still telling me the total size of the files are 4.4 gb with only 4.2 gb available.

Anybody got an ideas?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you tried this app?
http://www.3ivx.com/divxdoctor/


----------

